# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  scaricare fattura di privato senza partita iva

## nadir

Sembra semplice, ovunque si dice che il privato cittadino  senza partita iva trova la fattura el. nella sua area riservata. 
Ma indicazione troppo generica,  se vado in fatture e corrispettivi, del mio personale cassetto da privato,  non posso accedere   e mi dice  " utenza di lavoro senza autorizzazione"  in altre sezioni nulla, 
allora dove la trovo? 
Qualcuno può indicarmi i passaggi? 
GRazie

----------


## zallaaa12

Ho controllato anche io ed effettivamente non ti fa entrare con l'utenza "Me Stesso". 
Probabilmente non è ancora attivo il tutto (non credo vogliano che ci si faccia una delega da soli).

----------


## nadir

> Ho controllato anche io ed effettivamente non ti fa entrare con l'utenza "Me Stesso". 
> Probabilmente non è ancora attivo il tutto (non credo vogliano che ci si faccia una delega da soli).

  ho anche delegato l' intermediario, ma non cambia nulla.
Anche lui non può accedere. 
Grazie

----------


## Forumina

Sembra che allo stato attuale non si può accedere al sito Fatture&Corrispettivi senza PIVA o per conto di  un soggetto senza PIVA

----------


## MrDike

*Memorizzazione fattura elettronica: le novità allinsegna della privacy*  *Provvedimento Direttore Agenzia Entrate del 21 dicembre 2018, prot. n. 524526/2018*

----------

